# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  [Question] Capture rendered Video Frames

## razorb0b

Hey Guys,

I actually never made a bot, so I am quite a noob in this section, please no flame.

Is there a way to get the rendered frames from the game?
Just wanted to test out a simple fishing bot, which learns how to fish from a combination of reinforcement learning and Object detection via CNN.

k thx, 
Vincent

----------


## Sychotix

Why not just capture the screen with a screenshot and do processing on that?

----------


## buschaffe

Blizzard started to block this

----------


## WiNiFiX

> Blizzard started to block this


Correction, tried, just read from IntPtr.Zero not from the window handle of WoW.

----------

